# TRR - Appeal vs. Revision



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi there,

I would like to know if anyone here is familiar with a "revision" request for a rejected extension of a TRR (spousal visa). 

While I was pleasantly surprised, that my application was processed in less then 4 weeks over the December period, the application has been rejected for the following reason: "No proof of financial assurance of R8500,00 in terms of the regulation (17)(2)."

I had of course handed in a letter of support and two of my partners payslips (from two different month). Both payslips state much more than the required R8500. This is my third extension and the first time I ever run into any difficulties. 

Long story short, I was told at VFS, I could try ask Home Affairs for a "*revision*" of my application, instead of the appeals process. Clearly the submitted documents where not read properly. At the Home Affairs Call Center they claim to have no knowledge of the "revision process" and refer me back to VFS to launch an appeal. Any advise what I should do?

Furthermore, in terms of the "appeal process", does the appeal have to be submitted with copies of ALL the documents submitted in the original application?


Thanks in advance for any advise!


----------



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there

What an hassle! So sorry.

I do not know about spouse visas, but I know that I submitted the full application again together with the appeal letter (Critical Skills Visa) - which was put together by my consultant at work, so guess that is the way to do it.
(I am still waiting for the outcome.)

Best of luck!


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

TheViking said:


> Hi there
> 
> What an hassle! So sorry.
> 
> ...


Thank you! May I ask how long you have been awaiting the appeal decision?


----------



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

Two months so far. By my consultant I was told it would take around 4 weeks. A friend in similar situation was told 10 weeks. And yesterday I saw in another tread here a forum member stating the time-frame for appeal is 3 to 6 months...
I am slightly frustrated if the latter is the case. - Not being able to travel to my home country if a family member falls ill without being given the status of undesirable for 5 years.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

TheViking said:


> Two months so far. By my consultant I was told it would take around 4 weeks. A friend in similar situation was told 10 weeks. And yesterday I saw in another tread here a forum member stating the time-frame for appeal is 3 to 6 months...
> I am slightly frustrated if the latter is the case. - Not being able to travel to my home country if a family member falls ill without being given the status of undesirable for 5 years.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Hi TheViking

Did you appeal or did you make new application?


----------



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

zizebra said:


> Hi TheViking
> 
> Did you appeal or did you make new application?


Hey

It is an appeal. But all the docs from the original application went with it.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

hilrap said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone here is familiar with a "revision" request for a rejected extension of a TRR (spousal visa).
> 
> ...


An appeal will be your only hope here and a form of "revision".


----------

